
Police warn of 'ransom' spam targeting UK users - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24964426
======
brownbat
Most criminal viruses want to keep your computer up and running, to serve spam
or steal information.

This may be one of the first times rampant destruction overlaps with financial
incentive.

We may have to finally start taking this computer security thing seriously
after all.

